# Driving Times?



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

OK, I'm going to be in Dubai in two weeks and I guess I should be able to wait, but if someone knows the following info, it'd be nice to be pre-informed. So I'm interested in the driving distance (or time) from:

The airport to Jumeirah Lake Towers (Mag 214 to be exact) and

Jumeirah Lake Towers to GEMS World Academy where we'll be working.

Just curious. Thanks.


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

Airport to Jumeirah Lake Towers is a 20-25 minutes drive on Sheikh Zayed Road. I live on opposite side in Dubai Marina and travel at least twice a week. I leave to airport 1.5 hours before plane departure since it only takes around 20-25 minutes.

From JLT to GEMS academy, I would say you need 10 minutes there if there is no traffic, but depending on the Barsha inner road conditions sometimes very crowded), it may takes more in case of car congestion.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Driving time from JLT to the airport depends on the time of day. Allow 30 minutes and rather more if you are taking SZR between 5.30pm and 8.00pm.

JLT to GWA allow 20 minutes as the roads are mess around Barsha and you have to go a rather circuitous route to get to the school.
-


----------



## Miningpixie (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi there,
I'm also interested in driving times. I'll be working in Deira and have to look for accommodation. Would like to keep the morning journey to under 30minutes and ideally I'd like to live in an area with westerners.

Someone suggested 'old town', do you have any suggestions?
Many thanks
MP


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Old Town should be fine, Bur Dubai could work too, less westerners but more character.


----------



## Miningpixie (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks mate! I've heard that the traffic has got a lot better over the past 12months. Coming from Qatar I'm expecting similar driving styles but not sure about traffic.

I guess I'll find out soone enough!
Cheers
MP


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Miningpixie said:


> Hi there,
> I'm also interested in driving times. I'll be working in Deira and have to look for accommodation. Would like to keep the morning journey to under 30minutes and ideally I'd like to live in an area with westerners.
> 
> Someone suggested 'old town', do you have any suggestions?
> ...


There are quite few Weterners living in Deira, especially close to DCC. I used to live there. Also consider Garhoud, Festival City, Mirdiff or Healthcare City.
-


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

Miningpixie said:


> Thanks mate! I've heard that the traffic has got a lot better over the past 12months. Coming from Qatar I'm expecting similar driving styles but not sure about traffic.
> 
> I guess I'll find out soone enough!
> Cheers
> MP


Traffic in Deira can be a catastrophe, esp. during rush hours. I know several people now commuting on the Metro. But it will depend where your home and office is especially at this time of year, you really don't want to start your working day wringing wet having walk from the metro station.

Cheers
H-B-H


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It really depends on which part of Deira....
-


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I visited a friend at Emaar Tower in Diera - really nice apartments.


----------



## Miningpixie (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks very much for all your comments - I'm heading over next weekend for the weekend, so I'll do some driving around and see what's what. Coming from Qatar 'm hoping that the driving will be one thing I don't have to worry about!

Thanks for all the recommendations,
Cheers
MP


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

sorry for dredging up such an old thread but my friend (from sharjah) and i (from JLT) will be heading out to the airport on friday morning. We have to reach there atleast by 6. What time do you think we should leave?

No this is not a maths equation -- though you can take it as such if it floats your boat?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If you need to be at the airport for 6am, I'd leave JLT at 5.30am. There won't be any traffic on a Friday morning.

No idea about Sharjah, but I'd imagine about the same.


----------

